# Icd-10 ncd/lcd



## Amy206 (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where in the CMS website I can sign up for NCD/LCD notices?  A recent webinar I was in mentioned that there are virtual calls regarding determinations and ICD-10.

Thanks!


----------



## lorrpb (Nov 5, 2012)

See if either of these is what you need. Also check your regional MAC website.

ICD-10
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/CMS-Sponsored-ICD-10-Teleconferences.html

NCD
http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/indexes/ncd-alphabetical-index.aspx?bc=BAAAAAAAAAAA

LCD
http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/indexes/national-and-local-indexes.aspx


----------

